# A pic I took through...



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2007)

...a pair of sunglasses.







We were on a trip to my friends summer house this summer and had a great time, especially playing around with a pair of huuge, yellow sunglasses which no one knew where came from 

What do you think?

 - Emil


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a shot through an orange filter.  I assume you are using a digital camera.  If you were using film you could use that to make some amazing black and white pictures.  The orange or yellow filters do some amazing things to sky.  Now that you have discovered the world of eye glasses.  Cheap reading glasses make a very good close up lens as well.

I like the shot for the shat as well as the color


----------



## ngirly1991 (Feb 4, 2007)

it's pretty nice =] but it's not it's real color isnt it?
anyway it wouldnt make sense, the sun is not even down yet. what ever u did, it's beautiful, keep up the good work


----------



## oldnavy170 (Feb 4, 2007)

I really like this photo.  You can see in the light that the sun is going down (and not rising) and I really like this one!!!


----------



## asr84 (Feb 12, 2007)

Am I the only one who can't see the pic? :lmao:


----------



## david1971 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah!  I'm lost! Where's the picture?


----------



## Weaving Wax (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, the picture doesn't want to load.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Feb 16, 2007)

asr84 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic? :lmao:


Nope... I cant see it either.


----------



## castrol (Feb 16, 2007)

Not me. No photo.


----------



## NYBrit (Feb 19, 2007)

I see it fine.  Interesting shot, it's definitely good to experiment.


----------



## neea (Feb 20, 2007)

nope. no picture that i can see either.
perhaps its a firefox thing. i'll try ie.

EDIT: now i see that white box with red X. 
hmm


----------



## neea (Feb 22, 2007)

I see it now. This is beautiful!!!
Sunglasses are great filters. I've done this also.


----------



## KrystofJ (Mar 23, 2007)

I never thought of this, but it looks like a great idea... Looks beautiful.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 9, 2007)

Very interesting effect!  Creative.  Nice job!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Apr 12, 2007)

Very peaceful.


----------



## _Jerry_ (Apr 12, 2007)

Once again, Very nice!. I would go buy me some orange sunglasses, but i already have an orange, blue and red filter for my d50. Well, heck, i might just go get some sunglasses just to see for myself.


----------

